# Finch breeders i need some help please!



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

I got some finches earlier this year. they are in an outdoor aviary. as it got colder i added wicker nests to give them somewhere dry and warmer to sleep if they wanted, of course before i knew it i had eggs! Now the eggs have hatched and im not seeing any feeding or sitting going on from the adults! The chicks must be a few days old now so im assuming they must be being fed or surely they wouldnt be alive? 
Ive bred budgies and cockatiels so not a novice but this is a first with finches and i didnt intend to breed! ive looked online for some info but cant find much
any help greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

The babies would not survive long, if the parents were not looking after them.

Are they Zebra finches ?

They do tend to breed year around, if allowed.

Both parents will keep the young warm & feed them, as an adult goes in the nest, you can sometimes hear the babies beg, especially as they get older.

Offer seeds, egg food & greens & the adults should raise them fine.

Offer oystershell grit too, to help with the females calcium levels. 

Risk of egg binding may increase in colder weather, but if it's too cold, they will probably stop breeding, after all it has been pretty mild up to now.


----------

